# MAC's Exchange Policy?



## pir0u3tt3 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a quick question about MAC's return & exchange policy. I bought the Studio Fix Powder about two weeks ago from a stand-alone MAC store and I realized that when it goes on, it's the right shade, but as the day goes on, it turns darker. I want to exchange it for another shade, but I lost the receipt. I have the box that came with it. Would I be able to exchange it without a receipt?


----------



## sss215 (Aug 10, 2011)

Last time I returned an item without a receipt to a freestanding MAC store,  they had my purchase in the system.   I exchanged the item.  Call and see if they can look you up, and if its within 30 days you should be able to exchange.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 10, 2011)

pir0u3tt3 said:


> I have a quick question about MAC's return & exchange policy. I bought the Studio Fix Powder about two weeks ago from a stand-alone MAC store and I realized that when it goes on, it's the right shade, but as the day goes on, it turns darker. I want to exchange it for another shade, but I lost the receipt. I have the box that came with it. Would I be able to exchange it without a receipt?


	First and foremost, the studio fix powder is like that because it oxidizes. 

  	Ok from my experience, I tried to exchange a BNIB Studio fix powder in the wrong shade but I no longer had the receipt.  I was not able to exchange for a different shade even though it was unused and still in the box.  I went to the MAC store and a MAC counter.  The MAC store manager said that since they really have no way of telling where I bought the item (like whether I got it from ebay, allcosmeticswholesale, or an actual MAC retailer for example), they could do nothing for me.  I tried to exchange it at a counter in Macy's and they said that I needed the Macy's sticker on it in order to exchange without the receipt.  The manager from MAC told me to try Nordstroms, but at that point I was already too tired to make another trip.  What you could do is see if you can swap it for your correct shade on Makeupalley if you absolutely can not return it.  Hope this helps =)


----------

